
U.S. legislation on spread of cyber tools passes after Reuters investigation - vo2maxer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-spying/u-s-legislation-on-spread-of-cyber-tools-passes-after-reuters-investigation-idUSKBN1Z11KS
======
utopian3
> The legislation directs the State Department to report to Congress within 90
> days on how it controls the spread of cyber tools and to disclose any action
> it has taken to punish companies for violating its policies.

Good.

> Under U.S. law, companies selling hacking products or services to foreign
> governments must first obtain permission from the State Department.

Are these requests all available under FOIA?

------
dv_dt
So what exactly is a "cyber tool"? For example, would a debugger be considered
such, and what would it mean for open source tools?

